# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Probleme me CPU/madherbord/memorjen RAM/ventilatorin.

## ermali21

pershendetje

Ju lutem mund te me sqaroni se cfare eshte overcloking
kam degjua per overcloking CPU oce card grafike por nuk e kuptoj cfare problemi sjell dhe si mund te zgjidhet

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Pershendetje ermali21!!!

Overclocking eshte cdo ndryshim qe i behet hardware ose software ne menyre qe CPU te punoje ne nje frekuence te larte Clock(po ta shpjegoj me poshte) ne krahasime me ate qe i ka vene fabrikuesi...kjo arihet ne dy menyra ..e para duke ndryshuar kristalin ne generimin e Clock ose e dyta duke ndryshuar jumperat(do e shpjegoj me poshte) ne CPU
neqoftese overclocking eshte shume e larte ka disa pasoja te regullueshme edhe te paregullueshme 1- disa komponente mund te mos pershtaten me sistemin gje qe sjell sistemin te mos punmoje egzaktesisht gje qe eshte e regullueshme edhe e 2- mund te demtoje disa nga komponentet e CPU nga mbi ngarkesa ose mbi nxehja edhe eshte nej problem i pa korigjueshem por duhet te nderosh paisjen e demtuar...nese ban nje ndushim ne overclocking eshte e rekomandueshme te shtosh sisteme te ftohjes ne CPU


Clock--eshte koha e procesorit per te kryher nje instruksjon te jashtem ose te brendshem e shprehur ne cikle..pra koha ne kompjuter nuk matet me sekonda po me cikle te clock 

jumper-- eshte nej kabell i shkurter ose nje nje fishe e vogel e kompjuterit ku prezenca ose mungesa e tij ndikon direkt ne aspektet e konfigurimit edhe funksjonimit te disa hardware

nese ke pyetje te metejshem je i mirepritur te shkruash perseri!!!

take care

----------


## benseven11

Overclocking eshte me shume rrezik,nje thike me dy presa
e para perpara se te besh overclock te sistemit duhet te kontrollosh nese motherbordi e suporton overclocking dhe deri ne cfare kufiri psh nqs shpejtesia e CPu eshte psh 1 ghz perpara se te besh overclocking(dmth te rritesh shpejtesine ne megaherz=rritje numrit te cikleve te frekuences) dhe kerkon ta shtosh shpejtesine dyfish dmth 2 ghz atehere nqs motherbordi si
strukture fizike nuk e suporton ose e perballon,atehere ne kete rast procesori shkon per lesh gabim i pariparueshem.Per kete duhet pare cfare tipi motherbordi eshte mund ta shohesh diku te stampuar emrin e tij ne motherboard.pastaj shkon tek websiti i motherbordit dhe shiko per modelin qe ke bej nje pyetje per te marre informacion dheper tu siguruar qe overkloking qe do besh 
te jete i sigurte dhe pa pasoja me rrezik demi.
Overckloking eshte jo i rekomandushem per asnje rast pasi 
krijon probleme mbinxehtesie dhe mbinxehtesia eshte nje problem madhor per gjithe kompjuterat sot dhe shkak i shume difekteve software apo hardware.Ne keto raste pasi kompjuterit i eshte bere overclok kompjuteri konsumon me shume energji elektrike dhe kjo mund te japi goditje te power supply duke nxjerre jashte perdorimit power supply duke i prishur ventilatorin
e dyta duke bere overcloking i shkurtohet jeta cikli i oreve te punes te processorit 
 Eshte llogaritur  dizenjuar dhe testuar ne fabrike
qe nje model motherboardi me intel pentium processorIII 750mhz  dhe front bus speed 133 psh te funksionoje normalisht
dhe ti mund te besh overklok dmth rritje te shpejtesise nga 750
ne 1.5 gigs dmth dy here me shume dhe je i sigurte qe motherbordi e perballon kete ngarkese,por kjo e sforcon shume kompjuterinduke ndikuar negativisht tek kapacitoret,RAMi,grafik karta dhe akoma me keq ndikon tek video chipset ne board kur ato jane te stampuara dhe jo si videokarte si dhe ndikon ne audio chipset negativisht.Gjeja me e mire qe mund te besh
eshte te arrish te gjesh ndonje motherboard te ri me frontbus speed te pakten 500 po ta gjesh mbi 500 akoma me mire si dhe motherboardi te kete intel pentiumin 4 apo amd procesorin te stampuar gati ne motherboard(dmth ta blesh bashke motherboard plus procesor te instaluar) dhe jo ta blesh vec motherboardin dhe vec procesorin pasi procesori eshte hell per tu instaluar ne motherboard,shume i veshtire kerkon dore profesionisti dhe precizion.Si dhe te futesh nje ddr ram memorje chip te pakten 256 megs per fole.Te pakten te gjitha motherboardet e rinj me pentium 4 ose amd  jane dizenjuar te pranojne vetem memorje te tipit DDR
keshtu po ti biesh kalemit te besh nje pazar te Comp usa psh
nje motherbord cmimi mesatar 130 dollar + nje pentiumIV(1.8ghz)160dollare ibie 290 +50 dollare nje cope stick DDR memorje i bie 340 dollare.Plus kesaj te duhet nje box i ri power supply qe te suportoje ngarkesen e pemtium 4 dhe motherbordit te ri si cmim mund te jete nga 25 deri 80 dollare(jane disa llojeve) Cmimi eshte i shtrenjte por eshte njelloj investimi anyway.Kompjuteri do kete shume rendiment te larte pune dhe do shkurtosh shume kohe kur punon
por problemi eshte tek instalimi i pentiumit 4 te motherboardi qe ta besh vete eshte shume e veshtire.Servisi shkon 60-100 dollare
mbase mund te gjesh cmime me simpatike tek bestbuy.com
ose tigerdirect ose new egg qe jane me superinventar dhe mund te kapesh ndonje pazar simpatik me motherbord plus pentium 4 te instaluar kurse E bay ka cmimet me te bukura vetem duhet te kuptosh pershkrimet e ofertave qe te marresh ate qe do

----------


## Sentinus

a dini ndonje vend ku shitet ne shqiperi si ky rami ?????

Me duhet per laptopin tim , qofte dhe 128 mb. (IBM Thinkpad T23)

SDRAM PC133 128MB ose 256MB.

faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Laptopi qe ke ,ka edhe nje numer tjeter ne model
Mund te jete model T23 (2647)ose T23(2648)
Cmimi per nje sdram133mhz 128 T23 (2647) eshte 49 $
kurse chipi 256 eshte 71$
kurse modeli tjeter T23(2648) e ka memorjen 128=49$
dhe 256=69$
Mund ta marresh nga Crucial.com(nuk paguan per posten)
ose nga Ebay mund ta gjesh me gjys cmimi
Mire eshte qe kur ta blesh, kerkoje Ramin me te dhenat qe ka chipsi Ram qe ke brenda ne kompjuter te
etiketa.Mundohu ta marresh identike si ajo qe ke brenda ne kompjuter.Nuk eshte mire qe te futesh nje RAM chip qe e ka etiketen ndryshe nga ajo qe ke origjinale megjithse mund te punoje dhe eshte sdram133 dhe e bere per laptopat T23
pasi 2 chipsa jo identike ne kompjuter krijojne probleme
te ngrirjes se figures ne shume raste dhe jane burim i crasheve dhe mesazheve te gabimit qe lidhen me memorjen RAM.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Setinus per ne shqiperi vlla nuk e kam idene se kam pothuajse 3 vjet larg po kur kam pas qene une infosofti ne tirane prane gjergji center ka pas gjithcka per kompjuter Hardware edhe Softe te ndryshme se po e more online postimi do te kushtoje e mbase nuk te vjen nuk e di eshte dicka me risk qe nuk ja vlen po po vajte te infosofti ne tirane ata mund te te ndihmojne edhe nese nuk kane vete ....Good Luck
Ardi :-)

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ardi ka te drejte. Infosoft megjithese shet hard disqet me plehre qe mund te behet (fjala vjen 5000000 decibel LoL me 1kb tampon memory) kur vjen puna per ceshtje te tilla mund te japin edhe porosi. Gjithashtu ata ruajne edhe nje marzh llogjik fitim dhe jo si te tjeret 2000%.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

lol F-I aty ke te drejte e nje gje tjeter eshte se te bejne per budalla  :buzeqeshje:  kam historira te bukura me ate kompani nese 
take care 
:-)

----------


## Sentinus

Rrofshi djema 

Edhe une e kam inat infosoftin  :konfuz:  

Une dua te di a ka ne shqiperi apo jo te tille ram sepse pastaj ju jap dhe nr serial te motherboardit po u desh 

Info micro softi nuk ka  as IBS di ndonjeri ndonje kioske tjeter ?


Me ka ik truri , nuk u rrika pa internet edhe ne shtepi ndonjehere..


Nejse 
thanks to you all

----------


## Force-Intruder

hmmm edhe fastech.com.al mban mall te kendshem...
shikoje njehere

----------


## krokodili_73

Cuna, ku merret vesh se cfare lloji RAM ke. Une kam 2 stika RAM-i ne kompjuter dhe mesa maj men nje eshte ddr pc 2100 256 MB dhe tjetri ddr pc 2700 256MB.
Tashti, bleva nje ddr pc 2700 512 MB qe tja shtoja 2 ekzistuseve ke motherbordi, dhe ne slotin e trete sma njef fare, asnje nga ram lloj stikeri. Tani pyta ke forumi motherbordit e me thane mos perzi ram 2100 me 2700, po puna eshte se ne asnje kombinim te ram 512 me secilen nga stikat ekzistuese 256 nuk e njef te sloti tre.
A dini nai menyre sesi ta marresh vesh se cili eshte stik 2100 e cili 2700, qe ti provoje me stik 2700 tjeter. Dhe a keni nai ide pse spunon fare slloti 3.
specifikat e kompjuterit jane:

K7N2 Delta series, MS-6570 (v1.X) ATX Mainboard
AMD-XP 2400+
512 MB PC 2700 DDR in DIMM 1
256 MB ? PC2700/?PC 2100 in DIMM 2
DIMM 3 bosh
western digital 80 gig 8MB cache
LG-Multiformat dvd burner
SAPHIRE RADEON 9200 ATLANTIS
WINXP Professional service pack 1

----------


## Patrioti

- Persa i perket vendosjes se RAM me shpejtesi te ndryshme, kjo zakonisht nuk perben ndonje problem te madh. Kompjuteri vazhdon te punoje por me shpejtesine e RAM-it me te ngadalte. Gjithsesi kjo varet nga tipi i motherboardit (chip-it) qe ke.
- persa i perket leximit te shpejtesise qe ka RAM-i, 
         ate mund ta lexosh direkt nga ndonje etikete (apo stampe) qe ka RAM-i. 
         nese jo, mundohu ta gjesh nga faqja e prodhuesit.
- persa i perket asaj qe ty komp. nuk te punon me te treja RAM-et bashke se kam fort te qarte pse-ne por mendoj se ka disa shkaqe.
           1)kontaktet ndoshta nuk jane ne regull (pis , te demtuara etj)
           2)shiko ne BIOS se DIMM-i i trete mund te jete i caktivizuar.
           3)nuk e di per XP Prof, por window-set e vjetra (95, 98, me... ) duhen "manipuluar" qe 
           te punojne me mbi 1Gb RAM sic eshte rasti yt.

----------


## Albo

Eshte gabim trashanik ti futesh kompjuterit RAM te shpejtesive te ndryshme. Jo vetem qe kompjuteri nuk ka per tu ndezur, por ka te ngjare qe te te djegi edhe motherboard (nese nuk ta ka djegur).

Lexo manualin e kompjuterit ose vizito adresen e kompanise qe e ka prodhuar per te mesuar 3 gjera kur kerkon ti shtosh RAM kompjuterit:

1. Te mesosh se cfare RAM pranon modeli dhe cfare shpejtesie. 
2. Te mesosh se cfare kombinime te RAM mund te montosh ne ato 3 slots.
3. Te mesosh se sa e ka limitin e pranueshem te RAM ai sistem.

Keto informacione nuk i gjen dot ne kete forum por vetem tek kompania qe ka prodhuar kompjuterin.

Albo

----------


## qoska

nuk besoj qe problemi te kete te beje me shpejtesite e rameve, zgjidhja me e mire eshte qe te shohesh nqs slotet e ramit i ke dual channel cka do te thote se te duhet te vendosesh cifte te njejta rami ne to pra ose do ti vendosesh dy 256 2700 ose do ti vendosesh dy 512 e me radhe... ose nje mundesi eshte ti besh update biosit.
Nje mundesi tjeter eshte te kontrollosh biosin nqs e ke te aktivizuar slotin e trete ose te mban motherboardi 1 gb ram.
Gjithsesi pa u konsultuar me manuale mos bej prova ne pc pasi ka mundesi te djegesh kontrollerin e rameve dhe ta hedhesh motherboardin ne plera

----------


## benseven11

megjithse manuali mund te thote qe motherbordi suporton module DD Rami
2100 dhe 2700 nuk rekomandohet vendosja e perzier e  e moduleve ne slots
dmth ne nje slot te futesh ram2100 dhe ne nje slot tjeter 2700 ram
Kjo jep instabilitet te punes se motherbordit dhe ndikon keq ne punen e kompjuterit.
Per te gjetur cili eshte moduli 2100 dhe cili eshte moduli 2700 mund te perdoresh
 programin 
Aida 32 version 3.94.2 falas qe identifikon gjithe pjeset e kompjuterit
cfare tipi modeli si dhe te dhena te tjera
mund te perdoret si program edhe per testim hardware(benchmark)
per te pare modelin e ramit te futur ne  nje slot shiko tek motherbord/chipset/memory
http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/13/5/13-5-46.shtml
per blerje copash shtese per rritjen e memorjes ram rekomandohet cope identike si ajo qe ke nqs copa origjinaleRam ka qene 2100 duhet blere nje cope 2100
mire eshte qe kur blehen te mos blehen online por kur shkohet ne dyqan te
tregohet copa origjinale e Ramit dhe te merret e te njejtit tip
Per te marre info mbi Ramin qe te duhet mund te perdoresh edhe memory selectorin nga faqja e cruxial.com e cila jep chipsin e memorjes ram qe te duhet sipas tipit te motherbordit qe ke si dhe llojit te kompjuterit
http://www.crucial.com/

----------


## AltonI

kam dy lloj  pc dhe qe te dyte i kam  pc portaibel edhe jan te njejtes firm dmth jan Hewlett Packard Presario 2500 por problemi eshte se ne njerin prej tyre ka ndryshim dhe aj ndryshim ka te bej  me ato ventilatoret e tij apo me mire ti quaj FTOHESIT e tij ngase  qe kur ta dhezi kompjuterin nuk kalojn 2 minuta te mire edhe pse  ndoshta kopjuterin me ore te tera nuk e dhezi dmth eshte i ftohet ai prap di i aktivizon ventillatoret e tij dhe ate ne maximum edhe pse ne fillim nuk largon nga mbrendA ajer te nxet por pas 10-15 minuta ai fillon edhe me ajre te nxet dhe dua te them nuk ja arrin dot qe ti pushoj ventillatoret e tij kam provuar edhe nen kompjuter ia bej te mundur qe te ket nje distanc prej 3-5 cm hapsir dmth me terjek ajer te ftohet por e kot èshte  .........

Qfare do me kshilloni a do ke kem ndoj zgjidhje se qte bej !!!!!
  ju  falenderit   
*AltonI*

----------


## edspace

Shiko njehere ne bios. Sa hapet kompjuteri mund te duhet te shtypesh F1 ose Del qe te hapet menuja e Bios. Aty mund te kesh ndonje opsion per te pare temperaturen e procesorit, shpejtesine e ventilatorit, dhe mbase ndonje menyre per te kontrolluar shpejtesine. 

Gjithashtu instalo njehere programin Speedfan qe ben te njejten gje por direkt nga windows. 
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

Duhet te kesh parasysh se ventilatori eshte shume i rendesishem ne kompjuter, sidomos ne laptop qe nxehen akoma me shume. Prandaj, mos e fik fare se rrezikon qe te demtosh procesorin. Per aq kohe sa kompjuteri eshte ndezur, edhe sikur te mos jesh duke bere gje, ventilatori duhet te jete ndezur por mund te kete shpejtesi te ndryshme. 

Kur nuk je duke perdorur kompjuterin, mund ta shuash komplet, ose shko tek start > settings > control panel > power options dhe konfiguroje qe te futet automatiksht ne standby pas 10 ose 20 minutave pushim. Kjo mbase nuk e shuan ventilatorit, por mund ti zvogeloje shpejtesine.

Nqs te shqeteson zhurma, lexo kete teme qe eshte hapur me pare ne forum: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...0&page=1&pp=15

Nuk eshte per laptop por gjithesesi mund te mesosh ndonje gje te re.

----------


## AltonI

falenderit *Edi* 
Ok Edi do provoj te me gjitha dhe per fund pasi qe bera instalimin speedfan-it ne pc time temperatura arrin tani per momentin 45-tat si duket eshte e lart per procesorin  ...
ne radhe te par do mundohem qe ta pastroj e pastaj ti ndjeki rregullat tjera  
ju falenderit edhe nje here per ndimen e juaj   
*Altoni*

----------


## AltonI

o *Edi* me fal por qfar  opcioni duhet ndjekur per te arritur deri tek rubrika per ventilatoret   .... e kam fjalen per tek menyja e Biosit qfar duhet ndjek per te arrutur deri aty ngase une nuk aj dal qe ta gjej nje rubrik te till 
ju flm 
AltonI

----------


## edspace

Anton, Bios jane te ndryshme  per cdo kompjuter dhe jo te gjitha e kane rubriken e ventilatorit. Ne kompjuterin tim psh mund te shikoj temperaturen e procesorit dhe shpejtesine e ventilatorit por nuk mund ta ndryshoj ate. Ne disa kompjuter te tjere kjo gje lejohet. 

Menyra me e mire eshte ti hapesh te gjitha faqet e ndryshme te Bios dhe mundohu te shikosh per fjalet "fan" ose "cooling" ose "temperature". Ki kujdes te mos ndryshosh asgje tjeter. 

Ne lidhje me temperaturen, sa me ftohte aq me mire, por 45 grade nuk eshte temperature e larte per procesorin. Ki kujdes te mos e perdoresh laptop ne dhoma te nxehta ose afer sobave e kalorifereve. Kontrollo vrimat nga del ajri i ventilatorit qe te mos jene bllokuar nga pluhuri. 

Per te pare nqs procesori arrin temperatura shqetesuese, merr programin motherboard monitor nga kjo faqe http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/fil...id,7309,00.asp
Programi eshte i ngjashem me ate me lart, por te lajmeron kur temeperatura eshte e rrezikshme dhe mund te mbylle programet ose kompjuterin automatikisht qe te ftohet.

----------

